# What are your thoughts on using Herculiner



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

on the concrete floors of the tie and wash stalls? I can't find any information on anyone using it for this purpose. They claim the product can be used on concrete although its most popular use is truck beds, I've found where some have used it on horse trailers but not finding much on its use in a tie stall or similar situation. My thoughts are that it would make a nice even non slick surface that would be easy to clean. 

herculiner.com (here's the website for the product I'm talking about)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it would make a lot of sense to use something like that instead of the rubber mats. The only difference I can really think of is that the mats provide some shock absorption where the liner wouldn't, but since the horse wouldn't actually be _living_ on the stuff, then I don't see a problem.

Depending on how rough the stuff is though, it might collect hair that would stick to the granules instead of rinsing off easily.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. I don't really think rubber mats are necessary since my horses are not standing there for very long. We did a rough finish on the concrete but it's already starting to get worn down in spots and I'm afraid eventually it will become slick. I didn't think about hair not washing off : ( I guess I could always sweep it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That would probably work, if the hair sticks when it's wet, just wait until it's dry and sweep it off.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm bumping this in case anyone has some feed back about this product. I'm seriously thinking about using it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think the herculiner would be slick as snot when it's wet, I may be wrong. I have some concrete steps that I paint with concrete paint that they add fine grain sand into. Most paint stores sell it, I know Sherwin Williams does. I think it would be cheaper too. I've seen the epoxies down of floors of car dealerships/garages. I think it would probably be more appropriate as well. Google concrete floor paint or epoxy.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Really? It's supposed to create a non slick surface, that's the whole purpose. I googled epoxy and got a shiny show room floor. I don't think that's what you mean. And concrete paint with sand might work for awhile but I'm afraid it might wear down if the horses would paw. 

I don't know. I've talked to one person that put it in a horse trailer and they love it but still not the same as a tie stall.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husband has the herculiner in his truck bed and it has a nubby surface but it can be slick. I didn't look at the hurculiner site, the stuff made for cement floors may be more rubbery. 
We have regular rubber stall mats in areas where the horses stand while being tacked and bathed. I never worry about a slick mat. I think the mats would outlast any type of paint. Maybe you could go with a paint in all areas except right where the horses stand.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

There's only one product, what your husband used in his truck would be the exact same thing I'd be putting in my tie stalls. Hummm, interesting to know it's slick. Did he use the Herculiner brand? There are several products out there. 
I've not made a decision yet, still thinking about it.

Thank you so much for your input though, it's been really helpful  It's been hard to find real people who have actually used the product.


----------

